# Beekeepers beekeeping > Scottish Beekeepers Association >  SBA Queen raising workshop: Part 2

## gavin

This SBA workshop - 'Conservation and Preservation of Our Honeybee' - started on Friday evening, but I couldn't make it until Sunday.  I seem to have hit my limit for pictures in a thread, so here are some more.

Ouch!

business end of &#97.jpg

Cups on bars.

cups on bars..jpg

Charging an Apidea and a Warnholtz mininuc with bees.

Apidea and Kircha&#.jpg

Before going back in for a wrap-up session, a few souls decided to set themselves an intelligent test, and failed!

intelligence tes&#.jpg

----------

